# BE AWARE PEOPLE, THIS IS NOT A HOAX......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't go into a panic, read the info below* completely *and be aware and do some of the checks below.

All,
Please be advised that the FBI will be making some changes to government-owned systems on *Monday*,* July 9[sup]th[/sup]*, that may impact your ability to access the Internet. Over the last several years, a group of cybercriminals from Estonia infected roughly 4 million computers worldwide with the DNSChanger malware, which alters the way infected systems resolve names like "www.yahoo.com" on the Internet. Infected systems were redirected to a group of rogue name servers, which would then redirect the user to malicious sites, disable their antimalware software, and possibly infect their systems with other malware. This was done in such a way that the end users had little idea they were impacted.
Late last year the FBI, in cooperation with overseas governments, apprehended the cybercriminals but decided to leave the rogue name servers in place to avoid causing mass disruption on the Internet. These rogue servers will be shut down on *Monday*,* July 9[sup]th[/sup]*. If you are still infected, this will cause you to essentially lose Internet connectivity at that time. Note that it is estimated that over 300,000 systems worldwide were still infected as of mid-June.
We have included a link below to the FBI instructions on how to determine whether your home systems may be impacted.
*To check if your system is impacted, visit the FBI site:* http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2011/november/malware_110911/DNS-changer-malware.pdf

More info below
http://www.zdnet.com/dnschanger-shutdown-could-knock-thousands-offline-7000000329/


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

More proof that there is no end to what criminals will do to impact the lives of the law abiding citizen.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just be aware that there could be Internet outages. Also, if your computer is infected you will see DNS errors when trying to connect to the Net. If you have anti-virus software and it's up to date you should have no issues with that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Wil/does this affect/include Apple products?


as far as the Internet outages, yes. there's also a section in the FBI paper on how to check Apples.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Mike.....I'm good to go !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I'm hoping I'll atleast be able to check in on PT!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Mike. Checked mine and so far so good.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

10-4, checked mine and looks good also, thanks


----------

